# 100 dollar tip question



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok, gave a nice XL ride to a party of 4. A guy, his wife and daughters downtown so they can go watch the freeks at Comic Con tonight. They have used UBER before, great conversation about common ground with the guy for the trip while his daughters and wife in back entertain themselves. I let them out and he gives me some bills. I thank him and put it in my shirt pocket. I head back to my home base on XL , get no pings so I arrive home. I take the money out of my pocket and there is 2 1's and a hundred dollar bill. WTF? 
I tried calling and texting him but it must have been long enough that it was not going through. 
So the question is, do I go to his house tomorrow and make sure he meant to tip the 100?
Not sure I want to contact UBER and let them know what happened in order to get his contact info.
He lives close to my home so really thinking of going by tomorrow and asking him if that is what he meant to do. And if he did, well of course to give him a bigger thanks! Yeah, I know some might say that was his mistake. But..................................................


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Go on take the money and run


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Ok, gave a nice XL ride to a party of 4. A guy, his wife and daughters downtown so they can go watch the freeks at Comic Con tonight. They have used UBER before, great conversation about common ground with the guy for the trip while his daughters and wife in back entertain themselves. I let them out and he gives me some bills. I thank him and put it in my shirt pocket. I head back to my home base on XL , get no pings so I arrive home. I take the money out of my pocket and there is 2 1's and a hundred dollar bill. WTF?
> I tried calling and texting him but it must have been long enough that it was not going through.
> So the question is, do I go to his house tomorrow and make sure he meant to tip the 100?
> Not sure I want to contact UBER and let them know what happened in order to get his contact info.
> He lives close to my home so really thinking of going by tomorrow and asking him if that is what he meant to do. And if he did, well of course to give him a bigger thanks! Yeah, I know some might say that was his mistake. But..................................................


U should do what Ur conscience tells u... Im thinking its telling u to go back. 
If i was the guy & u came back just for that... Ill make u keep the $100 for ur honorabable act.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

We need a snappy quote from Casuale Haberdasher on this one

Me? I would go by there and do the right thing...if its close. I know we deserve more for what we do, but not that way
Karma!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> We need a snappy quote from Casuale Haberdasher on this one
> 
> Me? I would go by there and do the right thing...if its close. I know we deserve more for what we do, but not that way
> Karma!!


POST # 4/ReviTULize: Thank You for
providing the "Alley
Oop" for a Natural "PHI SLAMMA JAMMA'.

frndthDuvel : DO NOT...NOT! "LOOK"
A KARMIC "GIFT HORSE IN THE MOUTH"!

Bison is Wicked Pithy.
On-Demand no less!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 4/ReviTULize: Thank You for
> providing the "Alley
> Oop" for a Natural "PHI SLAMMA JAMMA'.
> 
> ...


Well, got up and drove over to the rider's house. He was a bit surprised I was there. I asked him if he had made a mistake last night. He asked "did we". He had no idea what I was talking about.

I showed him the 100 and asked if he meant to give that to me. He was a bit stunned and said no as I gave it back to him. He asked what he had given me. I said 2 1's and the Benji. He started calling in to his wife to get some more cash I believe. Then he said "here" and handed me back the 100! I said are you sure? He said "YES"! I think he was about to cry. He thanked me profusely even after giving it back to me. We shook hands a few times and both walked away feeling happy.
Sorry Cas, that hippie side of me made me go back. LOL

MAde me forget about the 1 I must have gotten from the ****in outlaw motorcycle dude and his biker mama the last trip of the night after about 18 5's in a row. I don't think he liked it when I looked in his eyes when he questioned why I stopped at 7/11 more convenient on the way rather than one near his Club House. I said the other one was a pain and would cost him more. Or he might not have liked me saying the Peckerwoods had a house on my street and they were always blasting up my street. **** him! LOL Glad I at least gave his mama a 4. Was thinking of writing UBER and said I felt threatened as he was armed with a sheathed 6 inch knife.
I didn't as he was only 1, but still.......

You may be Saturday's child all grown
Moving with a pinch of grace
You may be a clown in the burying ground
Or just another pretty face
You may be the fate of Ophelia
Sleeping and perchance to dream
Honest to the point of recklessness
Self-centred to the extreme

Robert Hunter


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Well, got up and drove over to the rider's house. He was a bit surprised I was there. I asked him if he had made a mistake last night. He asked "did we". He had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> I showed him the 100 and asked if he meant to give that to me. He was a bit stunned and said no as I gave it back to him. He asked what he had given me. I said 2 1's and the Benji. He started calling in to his wife to get some more cash I believe. Then he said "here" and handed me back the 100! I said are you sure? He said "YES"! I think he was about to cry. He thanked me profusely even after giving it back to me. We shook hands a few times and both walked away feeling happy.
> Sorry Cas, that hippie side of me made me go back. LOL...
> ...


It is good to read instances where both the driver and the passenger did the right thing. Its too bad that it seems to be the exception, rather than the rule.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Well, got up and drove over to the rider's house. He was a bit surprised I was there. I asked him if he had made a mistake last night. He asked "did we". He had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> I showed him the 100 and asked if he meant to give that to me. He was a bit stunned and said no as I gave it back to him. He asked what he had given me. I said 2 1's and the Benji. He started calling in to his wife to get some more cash I believe. Then he said "here" and handed me back the 100! I said are you sure? He said "YES"! I think he was about to cry. He thanked me profusely even after giving it back to me. We shook hands a few times and both walked away feeling happy.
> Sorry Cas, that hippie side of me made me go back. LOL
> ...


POST # 6/frndthDuvel: Wait....WHAT?!?
"Sons of Anarchy" are
WAAAAY up in Charming. New Chapter?

ALL the OMGMembers/Prospects carry
a PetiteMachete, but I'd feel UnderDressed
without the Staple of Nordic PD's: G-20.
DOUBLE the ft.lbs. of Bison's G-21.

The 10mm Solution to Neighborhood
Pollution or Wayward Moose-during-Rut.

Congratulations with a Successful
Karmic Conclusion: B O O Y A H !
Shoulda invited HIM for a D.I.P.A.

Bison Admires the Better Person.
Bison gives ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆th Star.

Bison Wickedthirsty now.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It is all about doing the right thing, and you did the right thing. 

I am so happy for you that the karma in fact worked To reward you. 

That guy clearly was one of the best uber riders for acting so generously in appreciation of your Good Will.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> It is all about doing the right thing, and you did the right thing.
> 
> I am so happy for you that the karma in fact worked To reward you.
> 
> That guy clearly was one of the best uber riders for acting so generously in appreciation of your Good Will.


POST # 9/UberXTampa: It appears that
Borat's Good Work
is "Bearing Fruit" of the Likeability Kind!

Bison Pays Attention!


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Well, got up and drove over to the rider's house. He was a bit surprised I was there. I asked him if he had made a mistake last night. He asked "did we". He had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> I showed him the 100 and asked if he meant to give that to me. He was a bit stunned and said no as I gave it back to him. He asked what he had given me. I said 2 1's and the Benji. He started calling in to his wife to get some more cash I believe. Then he said "here" and handed me back the 100! I said are you sure? He said "YES"! I think he was about to cry. He thanked me profusely even after giving it back to me. We shook hands a few times and both walked away feeling happy.
> Sorry Cas, that hippie side of me made me go back. LOL
> ...


What did i tell ya.... Honor between men can never be bought... Its either earnt or given!!!


----------

